# advise when teething



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

what should i do when my pup starts teething? ive heard no tug, but is there any toys i should keep from him? also he likes to grab my jeans while im walking and ive ripped a couple jeans and im surprised he dang tooth get ripped out too... anyway, just looking for advise when he does start teething


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would not take away toys, maybe add frozen wet wash cloths for him the chew or cold raw knucklebones to knaw on. Actually while they are teething the need to chew lessens because they are in pain. I've seen them get mouthy again at about 8 mos when those big teeth are in and they want to chew constantly because the pain is finally gone.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

ok so hard toys are ok? what about fluffy toys that he always get stuck on? or will he kinda figure this out on his own?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I gave them knuckle bones, bully sticks, antlers- they picked up sticks, whatever they could get their mouths on! I also gave them a washcloth tied in a knot then frozen, some frozen whole carrots- they liked the way they fit way in the back. I found a hard rubber pacifier/teething looking thing at Petsmart and they both liked that too. That being said, they still liked the soft toys and knotted rope and yep- teeth came out on both of those, and each others' heads. Remember that his ear will probably flop so don't get worried, they'll come back up.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

yeah my breeder told me the pups ears would flop, but she also told me his ears would flop before he started teething and they've have never flopped (c: yet... is there any supplements i should add to his food? like calcium for instance, or just keep doing everything thats normal? just adding frozen foods, toys seems to be the main verdict


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What are you feeding? Extra calcium is not recommended for pups. I would go with knucklebones, the cartiledge is nutritious and the chewing will strengthen the jaw/head muscles(keeping the ear area strong) My dogs ears never went back down during teething, but they are working lines. I would supplement with human grade salmon oil vitamin E & vitamin Cit has so many benefits


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

im feeding him eagle pack kibble 3 times a day, but for lunch i give him 1/2 a can of TOTW soft food sprinkled with kibble.. i also give him a daily treat of large dog gucosamine, msm & chondroitin (pet naturals hip and joint)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my pup was teething i use to massage his gums.
sometimes i would hold ice in hands and then massage his gums.
i also rubbed the outside of his face with or without ice. the ice
was wrapped in a towel or wash cloth.


----------



## Smiling_Shepherd (Aug 23, 2010)

I've always had great success with wetting then freezing towels & letting them chew on them through the teething stage (aka transformation from Piranha to Land-shark stage)


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

Smiling_Shepherd said:


> I've always had great success with wetting then freezing towels & letting them chew on them through the teething stage (aka transformation from Piranha to Land-shark stage)


LMAO @ piranha to land shark :wild:


----------

